# Alternative to Peanut oil?



## Blue Phoenix

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for substitutions for peanut oil, see I have a cook book with a recipe for beef in black bean sauce, and it calls for 3 tablespoons of peanut oil. 
The problem is that peanut oil isn't sold in 3 tablespoons containers (that I've seen) or anything even close to that. I'm leaving out the sherry so I'm wanting an oil to use that will have a similar taste to the peanut oil while being more usable in other recipes.

Or, failing that, suggestions for what to do with the leftover oil.

Thanks
-Phoenix


----------



## Haggis

If you have a bottle of sunflower, canola or other neutrally flavoured cooking oil then you can use that instead of the peanut oil. It will be lacking the subtle flavour that peanut oil adds, but the dish will still turn out fine.



> Or, failing that, suggestions for what to do with the leftover oil.



Make more Asian stir-fries, simple as that. You can also use peanut oil to great effect in Indian and Middle Eastern cooking. But there is no harm in buying a bottle and just letting it sit around waiting for the next time you want to use it in a dish. There is no need to worry about it spoiling.


----------



## Claire

I agree, you can use canola or corn or vegetable oil instead, and barring that, peanut oil isn't really strong and you can use it for most frying and sauteeing.   I keep a pretty full pantry, but wouldn't go out and buy peanut oil just for a certain stir fry recipe if I didn't have it on hand.


----------



## Andy M.

You can use just about any other oil in place of peanut oil and you can use peanut oil in place of just about any other oil.

Actually, peanut oil refined and sold in the US is fairly bland.  Asian manufactured peanut oils are the ones with more pronounced peanut flavor.


----------



## TATTRAT

safflower oil? Available in alot of indian grocers, and Asian markets.
 And peanut oil, is a very mild flavor. Sessame oil, on the other hand, is verrrry pungent.


----------



## Caine

Buy a jar of ALL NATURAL peanut butter, then drain 3 Tbs of oil off the top. You should know what to do with the rest of the peanut butter after you stir the remaining oil into it.


----------



## ironchef

Being that you're leaving out both the sherry and the peanut oil, it won't really matter what you use at this point since you're already altering the recipe enough where it won't taste like it was written anyway.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I'm with Ironchef - since you're not going to follow the recipe and get the "original" flavor anyway ... it shouldn't make any difference. Since the recipe also calls for either fermented black beans or black bean paste which probably will also not be sold in the exact quantity called for in the recipe - I'm curious what you are going to sub for that?


----------



## Dina

I substituted sesame and canola oil for my peanut oil in some of my recipes. It works great! Of course, when you're frying a turkey, I'd go with peanut oil all the way.


----------



## Robo410

peanut oil is popular because it has a high burn point so it can really fry!  It's flavor is quite mild.  However, if there is a nut allergy in the family, you don't want it around obviously.  Cannola or Saflower oil is close in heatability.  As for oil going bad, well yes it can go rancid.  Keep in in a cool dark place. 

I also wish one could buy smaller quantities of oils because I don't use much other than olive oil, however, every now and then the cannola or peanut comes in handy.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I also wish one could buy smaller quantities of oils because I don't use much other than olive oil, however, every now and then the cannola or peanut comes in handy.


 
What is available depends on your grocery store. Although you will pay more for small amounts ($/oz) because of packaging costs and sometimes it's cheaper to go ahead and get the next larger size .... I can generally find 12 oz bottles of just about any kind of oil.


----------



## Haggis

> What is available depends on your grocery store. Although you will pay more for small amounts ($/oz) because of packaging costs and sometimes it's cheaper to go ahead and get the next larger size .... I can generally find 12 oz bottles of just about any kind of oil.



I do not know about elsewhere, but here in Australia it is generally cheaper to buy peanut oil (or other Asian groceries, of course) from Asian supermarkets and stores rather than the big chain supermarkets. Might help.


----------



## jennyema

Peanut oil called for in asian dishes is usually the stronger-flavored oil manufactured in asia.

American peanut oil is more neutral.

Many American asian restaurant use canola oil or a combo of peanut and canola oil.


----------



## Blue Phoenix

Thanks for the suggestions (and yes I'm pretty sure I could figure out what to do with that oil from  the peanut butter Caine  ). My goal was to keep it as close to the original flavor as possible, hence why I didn't simply want to swap oils unless the difference would be negligable. 

As for the black beans, the recipe actually calls for canned black beans that have been rinsed and chopped, so that wouldn't be hard to deal with anything left over could be just putinto a pot of chilli, and I happen to rather enjoy chilli (who doesn't?).


Sadly, I've lately found that the more unlikely I am to use an ingredient, the bigger the amount I have to buy (like peanut oil in gallon sized containers).

But again, thanks!


----------



## jennyema

Blue Phoenix said:
			
		

> As for the black beans, the recipe actually calls for canned black beans that have been rinsed and chopped, so that wouldn't be hard to deal with anything left over could be just put *into a pot of chilli,* and I happen to rather enjoy chilli (who doesn't?).
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've lately found that the more unlikely I am to use an ingredient, the bigger the amount I have to buy (like peanut oil in gallon sized containers).
> 
> But again, thanks!


 


*Those are NOT the black beans called for in an asian recipe.* If you are looking for authentic taste they won't be anything remotely close.

Look for black beans in an asian market. They are fermented soy beans and will come in a glass jar usually. Very salty and usually pungent.

And, in any asian store you should be able to buy a quart of peanut oil or peanut/canola oil with no problem.  Look for "Lion and and Globe" brand.


----------



## Haggis

> Look for black beans in an asian market. They are fermented soy beans and will come in a glass jar usually. Very salty and usually pungent.



Can also be sold in vacuum-packed (or regular) plastic bags. Make sure you rinse them first before using.


----------

